# Epson V700 vs V600



## KooK

Can anybody tell me why the Epson V700 is worth 3x more than the Epson V600?  I'm trying to compare the two and I'm not finding a whole lot of difference, hoping somebody here can shed some light on the subject.

Edit:  Also, what is Dmax?


----------



## Wendy 5202

Having been in the same dilemma on deciding, with thousands of slides to scan from half of my life's photographic work.

Here is a pretty good read on the subject, 
Scanner Review: Epson Perfection V600

Make sure to read the conclusion area of the review.

I hope you find this most helpful.

When my Nikon SF-210 _Auto Slide Feeder_ for my Nikon Coolscan kept jamming.

It just became to frustrating and opted for the Epson V700 but the V600 most certainly does the job "extremely" well. Having had both to trial for my needs. I opted for the V700

Of course nothing beats a drum scan from a professional company that specializes in digital film scanning, but I take pride in doing my own work although there is a "four" letter word involved its a lot of WORK.


----------



## hcnypeter

I use an Epson V750 for wet scanning large format film.The V700 also has the distinct advantage of being able to scan larger film sizes.The V600 has a 12-line CCD and I believe the V700 has a 6-line CCD.The 700 and 750 both have a dual-lens setup,each tuned for a different resolution.The 750 gets improved optics and a fancy "high-reflection" mirror.


----------



## ghache

I just purchased the V500 and as far as i know, the difference between the v600 and the v500 was not really worth the 200 imo, same sensor, same resolution. i think the only adantage of the V600 is the ICE support on reflective scans (pictures, card, or whatever) and support for larger medium format
Ive had a look at the V700 and it looks like it is totally different technicly but how much better it is compared to the V600? 
Since i only needed to scan 35mm film, I bough the V500 over the 600. I have nothing to compare really but so far ive been extremely happy with the result of the V500. The V700 should be better i guess with a price tag of 500 $ more. 

here the thread i created with a few scans for the v500
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/221207-nikon-fe-nikon-50mm1-8-g-epson-v500.html


----------



## KooK

Wendy 5202 said:


> Here is a pretty good read on the subject,
> Scanner Review: Epson Perfection V600



I'll read through that when I get off work, thanks!

Ghache - Not exactly sure where you're from but it seems I can pick up a V500 for about $150, a V600 for about $200, and a V700 for roughly $600 American.


----------



## ghache

KooK said:


> Wendy 5202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pretty good read on the subject,
> Scanner Review: Epson Perfection V600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll read through that when I get off work, thanks!
> 
> Ghache - Not exactly sure where you're from but it seems I can pick up a V500 for about $150, a V600 for about $200, and a V700 for roughly $600 American.
Click to expand...

ahh i got my 500 on bestbuy.ca for 100$during a sale , its around 200 cnd right now


----------



## Wendy 5202

ghache said:


> I just purchased the V500 and as far as i know, the difference between the v600 and the v500 was not really worth the 200 imo, same sensor, same resolution. i think the only adantage of the V600 is the ICE support on reflective scans (pictures, card, or whatever) and support for larger medium format
> Ive had a look at the V700 and it looks like it is totally different technicly but how much better it is compared to the V600?
> Since i only needed to scan 35mm film, I bough the V500 over the 600. I have nothing to compare really but so far ive been extremely happy with the result of the V500. The V700 should be better i guess with a price tag of 500 $ more.
> 
> here the thread i created with a few scans for the v500
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/221207-nikon-fe-nikon-50mm1-8-g-epson-v500.html




Hi while understanding, the need save funds. There is a whole lot more consideration to take into account depending on what one want's to achieve.

This is why I posted the link to the V600 review in my original reply to the OP.

Perhaps, if you can find the time to completely read the review without blinders on. You will find the information that is relevant. Especially the "Conclusion" within that review.


----------



## tipmaster

Good day everyone... I am currently in the market for a good epson scanner for printing on canvas using my large format Epson printer. 

I am planning to scan and print paintings, so I have no use for scanning photography or film.

Some of my prints are 24X48...so need a scanner that can capture great details and with professional colour output. Can someone please recommend one without the high-price tag for this purpose? 

Thank you for taking the time....


----------



## Josh66

Wendy 5202 said:


> Having been in the same dilemma on deciding, with thousands of slides to scan from half of my life's photographic work.
> 
> Here is a pretty good read on the subject,
> Scanner Review: Epson Perfection V600
> 
> Make sure to read the conclusion area of the review.


I have the V600.  I'm not using the software that came with it, but I'm still sorta having the same problems they mentioned in the conclusion of that article.

Color negs are sometimes just right, and sometimes way off.  I haven't used it for any slides yet, but B&W was fine.  Color is fine too, when you can get the colors right.  Depends on the film too...  Some films just have a certain color cast that is hard (for me) to remove.

I think I'm just being limited by the software I'm using though...  The 'Auto' button is unreliable, and I have a had time getting it right messing with the curves for each color...

Sometimes I have to just live with the colors being off, go ahead and scan it, then try to fix it in another program.  Which kinda sucks, because that's one more step and it slows the process down.


----------



## Josh66

tipmaster said:


> Some of my prints are 24X48...so need a scanner that can capture great details and with professional colour output. Can someone please recommend one without the high-price tag for this purpose?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time....


I think a camera would be a better tool for this than a scanner...

Photographing art though, is sort of a specialized thing - and from what I understand, difficult to do right.


----------



## djacobox372

tipmaster said:


> Good day everyone... I am currently in the market for a good epson scanner for printing on canvas using my large format Epson printer.
> 
> I am planning to scan and print paintings, so I have no use for scanning photography or film.
> 
> Some of my prints are 24X48...so need a scanner that can capture great details and with professional colour output. Can someone please recommend one without the high-price tag for this purpose?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time....



You should use a camera, and very soft uniform lighting.


----------



## tipmaster

Thank you both...I am usually scanning giclee painting prints on canvas.... and hesitant in using camera... would be interested in a scanner that would do great job highest resolution to reproduce prints as large as 48"X36". But without the hight cost. Thanks again for your recommendations....


----------

